# Electric toothbrushes



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thinking of getting one but no idea what sort to go for. Anyone got any reccs?


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I highly recommend electric toothbrushes - leave your teeth feeling much cleaner. I have used different Braun/Oral B ones over the years and all have been fine. It's important not to scrub with them, as this could damage your teeth - let the brush do the work


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I have an Oral B one which I find really good.

The Hygienist told me to go for a middle of the road one for approx £40, which I think is about what mine cost.


----------

